# Stake out poles



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

OK, so I want to take the advice I've been given about getting a stake out pole for fishing the shallows but I'm not about to lash out on a fancy Hobie model.
I can easily obtain a nice straight ti-tree pole from my sister's property but my question is - what do I use for an attachment on the pole that can be easily moved along the pole to allow for depth of water (bungy cord?) and what sort of knot?
Pictures would be good.  
I have an anchor trolley on the Outback to attach it to


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks.
I can tie bowlines no probs and the float makes sense


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeti I knocked one up a couple of weeks ago after seeing Penno use one in a current in nearly 2m of water using a fixed tether rope to his yak, and it worked really well.

Mine was made from materials already at home, it's close to 2m overall 25mm aluminium tube, at each end the mop handle was shortened to give me timber plugs for each end, each end a drive fit and araldite [the epoxy was overkill], one end was rasped to a point, and the other rounded and drilled to take the tether later will use about 3m of 2mm spectra, and sprayed gold and black to look smik.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Dodge,
I prefer the idea of a slipping loop rather than the connection to the top of the pole though which would put an angle on the tether.
But as you say, make use of the materials at hand - I'm just lucky that my sister has a nice stand of ti-tree that I can cut a suitable pole from,
Cheers, Rhubarb


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

patwah said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dodge,
> ...


No-one has ever mistaken me for being "uber cool" before (check out the hair!  )
Think I'll just stick with the tree limb and a loop of bungy - thats about as funky as I can manage. Just having a Hobie is funky enough


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> connection to the top of the pole though which would put an angle on the tether.


Consider this Rhu, tied off on the pole the tether cannot be lost, and is why I went fixed can throw pole on board with gay abandon and no concern.

The tether angle can be adjusted by the entry angle of the pole ie; in shallow water drive it in at say 45 deg [or whatever is required] and in deeper water maybe a vertical insertion.

Many of course just drive them though their scupper holes to locate the yak but mine are all plugged by choice so was not an option.

Certainly whatever tether option is chosen, they are an asset in the shallows.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Dodge said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > connection to the top of the pole though which would put an angle on the tether.
> ...


As an alternative I was thinking I could just leave the tether and loop attached to the anchor trolley and pass the pole through the loop and drive it into the mud when required. Don't know yet whether ti-tree floats but if not a float attached to top will make it recoverable


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> As an alternative I was thinking I could just leave the tether and loop attached to the anchor trolley and pass the pole through the loop


Like the the anchor trolley suggestion, I already have a ring in my trolley cord and can use it same as a scupper hole and just push the pole through that ring to hold the yak on station. Will test on the water sometime mate.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Dodge said:


> ... throw pole on board with gay abandon ...


how does that work then Richo? ;-)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

anselmo said:


> how does that work then Richo? ;-)


I can't do it properly because my wrist is not limp enough Nick


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Dodge said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > how does that work then Richo? ;-)
> ...


So, are the 2 poles you joined togetehr straight? or bent?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dodge said:


> and sprayed gold and black to look smik.


Although the pole looks smik it was useless under a big load when tested against big tide flow with wind from same direction today.

As suggested by others in earlier in this thread, it pulled out easily when under load, so today temporarily ran the cord down the pole from its attachment point at top and put a hitch 800mm from the bottom so the pull was now from the hitch point offering no leverage to pull out of the bottom.

Approx 4m of cord from pole to yak and in water from 1m to maximum pole depth it held with no further issues.

Do not like the sliding loop idea suggested above and will permanently attach the cord about 600-700mm from the bottom.

In the picture below the pole is buried into the mud about 300mm after looking at the mud stain when lifted, and doubt the pole would ever be driven any deeper into the bottom.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Never thought of sticking a pole through the scupper. Have some stuff lying around I may have to try.
One question though: How much strain does this place on the scupper holes? Any risk of a cracked hull?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

I have made a pole from ti-tree, I have made a loop of heavy wire that I attach to anchor trolley, pole through the loop and held in paddle bungee on side of Hobie. simple matter of releasing bungee and pushing pole into mud. Can't lose wire loop as its hooked to trolley. The high attachment might not work in high wind/current situations but has worked for me so far


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

anselmo said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > ... throw pole on board with gay abandon ...
> ...


I giggled like a 5 y/o.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Dodge said:
> ...


or, you giggled like a ...

Nope don't go there


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> I have made a loop of heavy wire that I attach to anchor trolley, pole through the loop......
> 
> The high attachment might not work in high wind/current situations but has worked for me so far


Yeti in yesterdays wind/current test initially used pole thru a loop in the anchor trolley and positioned right at the stern of the yak, but pulled stake out by being able to apply leverage being about a 1m above the bottom, and would have got worse in deeper water.

Then as mentioned pulling stake out was solved by the lower cord attachment.

Reckon trolley method would have been OK in more benign conditions.


----------

